# macbook wont start not even boot up



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

Someone gave me a macbook but it doesn't start.
I don't hear any fans hard drive or any other hardware powering up. 

I charged the battery fully with the original apple charger becuase the battery was dead but still not luck. I opened the battery compartment and made sure no dust or debris was caught on the contacts but there wasn't. 

I even took the battery out and tried powering it on without the battery and it just won't boot up not even a ding sound. 

What can it be. Will a lose hard drive or system memory cause the system to be completely non responsive?

Please help...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Something like that happened to my Macbook. Turned out a part went bad related to the charging system, and Apple had to replace it. Lucky for my, mine was only 4 months old at the time, so it was under warranty. I'm betting yours needs a hardware piece replaced as well.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

Ok so I have 2 macs. The first one is the one that doesn't boot up at all even when I plug in the charger without the battery. But then I have another mac which does turn on I can hear the fans and the HD but I can not see anything on the screen. The screen is black as it looks when the machine is turned off. 

How can I explain that??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of Mac is it? And have you checked that the brightness isn't turned all the way off on the 2nd Mac?


----------

